# Why do you need a pouch on theraband slings?



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Just that really. Dumb question showing I have zero experience with flat bands, but why do you need a pouch on a flat band slingshot, I built an office-band catty for paper ball ammo and just pinched the ammo into the band and it worked ok...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Give it a try. Let us know how it works.You don't really need a pouch. People have done exactly as you have done with with your paperball sling, but there must be reason it hasn't caught on.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I suspect that a pouch is more comfortable than thin latex, and that the thin latex lasts much longer if it is not in contact with the ammo every shot.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmmmm... This is going to be an interesting thread..........


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The pouch centers the ammo and protects the elastic from the ammo.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Once in a while I see pictures of souvenir style slingshots with solid round bands that have a "pouch" formed right into the band. I always thought they looked interesting, but I kinda like the feel of leather.


----------

